

The Ethical Cost of High-Price Art - gmays
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/peter-singer-asks-why-collectors-pay-millions-of-dollars-for-artwork-rather-than-using-the-money-to-save-lives

======
cookingrobot
Buying art doesn't destroy wealth, it just moves it to someone else. There are
situations where wealth is destroyed, but this isn't one of them.

